# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  2. Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Klitmoeller/Hanstholm zum WorldCup

## atomali

Hi allerseits,
auch ich fahre mit nem Surfmobil (Ford Transit) zum Worlcup nach Klitmller. 
Anreise am 10.09, Rckfahrt am 17.09 (beides flexibel je nach Windlage paar Tage vorher/spter mglich) von Gttingen aus ber HH, Flensburg, Aarhus. Hab auch reichlich Platz fr Surfgepck und anderen Stuff.
Kosten :Hin u Rckfahrt, pro Person 75,-euro.
Nur Hinfahrt oder Rckfahrt 40,- euro.

Bei Interesse bitte mail an alexfluegel@gmx.de schreiben!
MFG

----------

